# Jeremy Rudge 17.5" GP saddle for sale



## SamanthaElizabeth (9 October 2017)

Hi all, I have a barely used Jeremy Rudge GP saddle for sale. It was bought for my horse and fitted in December 2016 (cost £1950 and I have the invoice and guarantee) but sadly he went lame shortly after (longstanding hock problems previously managed with joint injections so nothing to do with the saddle) and never came fully sound. It's brown and black leather with a London welt and custom mellow (lovely and soft) leather. Long girth straps. Comes with fleece lined Jeremy Rudge cover. I'd say M/W but can send pics with numerous measurements. I'd like £500. Please get in touch if you're interested.


----------



## MuffettMischief (2 November 2017)

Hi can you send pics to my email address please? Its info@prestigecarservice.co.uk (my work email!)


----------

